# Erro ao compilar programas e instalar binarios < Resolvido >

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite, consegui instalar o Gentoo, KDE, amsn, firefox, sem problema algum, mas ao tentar instalar o openoffice, openoffice-bin ou o wine ambos os pacotes dão o mesmo erro que segue abaixo, obrigado.

Marcelo Duarte

----

Erro:

emerge openoffice-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo/distfiles/OOo_3.0.0rc4_20080930_LinuxIntel_langpack_pt-BR.tar.gz'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 14670, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 13766, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10246, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10488, in _merge

    self._main_loop()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10623, in _main_loop

    self._poll_loop()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 9177, in _poll_loop

    handler(f, event)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2248, in _output_handler

    files.log.flush()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on deviceLast edited by mfdzerohour on Sun Mar 15, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Experimentas-te actualizar o portage ????

```
#emerge --sync

#env-update

#etc-update
```

Talvez ajude reinstalar o portage ...

```
#emerge portage

```

As vezes actualizar a cache do portage ajuda neste tipo de problemas ...

```
#emerge --metadata

```

----------

## elissoncosta

mfdzerohour,

De acordo com a mensagem de erro, não há espaço na sua partição.

(IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device)

Verifique isto apartir do comando:

# df -h

--

Elisson Costa

----------

